# Vaporesso Switcher Going Crazy



## Wian_Van_Heerden (17/3/20)

Good afternoon everyone,

I'm new on the forum, just joined today. I have been vaping for a while, using mostly Vaporesso Mods.

My current mod is a Vaporesso Switcher with a Dead Rabbit RTA. The issue I have is, the resistance reading on the mod goes crazy sometimes. With or without the tank, the mod will sometimes read 9.99Ohm, sometimes 0.00Ohm and sometimes the correct 0.14Ohm when the tank is screwed in.

I also get 'Check Atomizer" and 'Atomizer Short' warnings every now and again. I have opened up the mod to check if perhaps there was some juice that seeped in through the 510 thread but I found basically nothing. I cleaned the internals with ElectroClean and re-assembled the mod. The fault still persists. I reckon the fault is then hardware related as I did not see any loose wires and all the solder joints still look good. If anyone experienced this before and found a remedy, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (17/3/20)

Wian_Van_Heerden said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> I'm new on the forum, just joined today. I have been vaping for a while, using mostly Vaporesso Mods.
> 
> ...


Easiest thing to do is screw another tank on. That way you can isolate if the fault is coming from the tank or the mod.
I had a similar issue with my dead rabbit rta. I found that juice ended up in the 510, causing the ohms to jump all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/3/20)

Wian_Van_Heerden said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> I'm new on the forum, just joined today. I have been vaping for a while, using mostly Vaporesso Mods.
> 
> ...


With or without the tank...normally means the faults internal. Open and check for loose wires or any leaking that seeped through.
Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/3/20)

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

